

Internal Documents: Samsung Wants To Abandon Android - cryptoz
http://www.businessinsider.com/internal-documents-samsung-wants-to-abandon-android-2014-4?

======
DiabloD3
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7579614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7579614)

